# Hey Waldo, What about Strawberry Port!



## jobe05 (Mar 11, 2007)

We did the Blackberry Port, I even have another 6 gallons of it going right now.


I'm thinking of a strawberry port, Whadaya Think?


I would substitute the blackberries with strawberries, 6 pounds per gallon fermentable. Then as Wade suggested, condense some strawberry juice to sweeten back at the end.


And how can I keep that Malt taste in the port. I think it gives it a "creamy" taste. If I add it after stabilizing but before clearing, do ya think it will stay?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 11, 2007)

I dont know if the Strawberry is going to hide the high alc as well as the blackberry did.


----------



## jobe05 (Mar 11, 2007)

I racked the Blackberry a few minutes ago and it is at 17 1/2 % right now, and still taste very sweet, fruity and smooth. I tried the scuppernong right after, it taste very strong of alcohol but is only at 11%.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 11, 2007)

Ummmmmmmm! Blackberry Port!


----------



## Waldo (Mar 12, 2007)

Man you got my wheels a spinning here jobe. I believe it would be doable but I think the recipe would need to almost double the normal amount of strawberries used to really maintain that strawberry flavor. Maybe a 90% Strawberries and 10% Black Cherries along with some raisins would bve a good start...let em ponder this a bit more


----------



## Dean (Mar 12, 2007)

I made strawberry wine with about 6lbs/gallon. If you wanted to make port, like Waldo says, you'd have to at least double that. At 6lbs per gallon, it makes a nice light red, but really keeps the stawberry flavor. I started mine last July, when the "jam berries" were just starting to come around. Jam berries are strawberries that are picked during the heat of the day, are very dark, sweet, and over-ripe. They fall apart to the touch, but make excellent jam and wine. This is the first time that I actually KEPT the strong strawberry flavor and color from a strawberry wine. I also reserved a gallon of juice, kept it frozen, and then thawed to backsweeten the wine. It is coming around, as I just bottled it 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 12, 2007)

Dean, how big of a batch did you end up with after removing all the strawberries. That must be some serios displacement!


----------



## jobe05 (Mar 12, 2007)

More than 6 pounds per gallon? Can you imagine the pectic haze with 12 pounds per gallon? 


How about 8 pounds per gallon (3 gallon batch), then steam 12 pounds for the juice (like Waldo would do), Then take that juice (maybe a gallon?) and reduce it to perhaps a quart (like Wade would do) to back sweeten.


I still want to think about adding Malt to it after fermentation (along with the malt for fermentation) to see if it will give it that "Creamy" taste, Kinda like "Strawberries and Cream Port", maybe do the same with the peaches I'e got, it's be "Peaches &amp; Cream Port".


Your right Wade, some serious displacement is going to be taking place with 3 gallons fluid, 24 (or 36) pounds of strawberries and other ingredients like 1 1/2 cup light Malt. My 7.9 gallon fermentor is going to be taxed.*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Wade E (Mar 12, 2007)

I think your going to need a trash barrel for this 1 jobe! To wally world and beyond!


----------



## Dean (Mar 12, 2007)

I use 10 gallon fermentors, and this one was near the top! Of course, by the time all was finished, and these being jam berries, there was VERY little left that was solid. Maybe 4lbs of grey mush?


----------



## Waldo (Mar 13, 2007)

OK jobe.....here is what I have come up with. This would be for a one gallon batch podner
*


Strawberry Port* 


10 Lbs. Strawberries
1/2 lb Dried Red Bananas
1/2 Lb Golden Raisins
1 cup red grape concentrate 
1/2 cup light dried malt extract 
2 1/2 lb. granulated sugar 
3/4 tsp. pectic enzyme 
1 1/4 tsp. acid blend 
1 crushed Campden tablet 
1/2 tsp. yeast energizer 
1 tsp. yeast nutrient 
Water to one gallon
1 pkg port wine yeast 


Reserve one lb of strawberries, treat with pectic enzyme for normal time prior to pitching yeast then place in a sealable container, add 1/2 lb of sugar and cover with Everclear. Place in refrigrator to be used later to fortify and backsweeten the Port.


----------



## jobe05 (Mar 13, 2007)

RED DRIED BANANA'S????????????????? 


Does it need it? What do they do for it? Can something else substitute it? Ever since you did this, and before when I read Jack Keller's mishap with Banana chips, I have kept my eye open for fresh chips. I have never seen any without some type of oil in or on them, even the health food store (1 store), and I have never seen red ones. I also used real, very ripe banana;s in a low endMerlot kitonce, and now has a horrible taste after 1 year in the bottle.


Is it for Body? Can I substitute for more raisins, or frozen concentrate (white Grape). How about not adding sugar to the "set aside" Strawberries, condense that juice and add white grape juice to sweeten back? 


Also, in your opinion would the red grape concentrate make the port to dark? Should I play with a mix of red and white to keep a nice red, Bold type Red color?


Oh yea.... I have 30 pounds of strawberries, just enough for this recipe in a 3 gallon batch.


Oh yea..... one more thing, I still want to go for that Malt flavor in the end. I would try it in a small bottle first, and if it taste alright, do the 3 gallons, if not, leave it out. Kinda treat the Malt like wood chips for oaking. Would that work?

*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## jobe05 (Mar 13, 2007)

What a difference one can have between batches. This Blackberry port is about right where the last batch was when I sent Waldo the sample. The Sample was sent to Waldo, because I had some real doubts about it's flavor. It was at about 19% ABV by my notes, no fruit flavors and very hot tasting. This batch is at 18.5 % ABV right now, and is just as flavorfull as the final outcome of the last batch. Differences in batches:


first batch: 3 gallons
6 pounds of fruit per gallon
Yeast: K1-V1116
Begining sg - 1.100
sugar added at 1.020 to 1.060
sugar added again at 1.010 to 1.025
Final SG - 1.005
Total ABV - 20.38 (someone please correct me if I'm wrong)


Second Batch: 6 gallons
6.5 pounds of fruit per gallon
Yeast: EC-1118
Beginning SG - 1.100
Added sugar at 1.010 to raise sg to 1.050
SG right now 1.015
total ABV as of right now: 18.35%


Everything is moderately the same except the yeast (which I expect to peter out any minute) and 1/2 a pound per gallon more fruit. Yet this batch taste so much better at this stage than the last batch did.........


----------



## Waldo (Mar 13, 2007)

jobe05 said:


> RED DRIED BANANA'S?????????????????
> 
> 
> Does it need it? What do they do for it? Can something else substitute it? Ever since you did this, and before when I read Jack Keller's mishap with Banana chips, I have kept my eye open for fresh chips. I have never seen any without some type of oil in or on them, even the health food store (1 store), and I have never seen red ones. I also used real, very ripe banana;s in a low endMerlot kitonce, and now has a horrible taste after 1 year in the bottle.
> ...




The bananas add more body to the wine and here are the ones I used in my second batch of Port with no adverse effects at all
http://cgi.ebay.com/Bananas-Red-Organic-Dried-Fruit-Fruits-Kosher-5-lbs_W0QQitemZ250079494416QQcategoryZ25460QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


I'm not sure but I think that adding the malt after fermentation will not give the same results as during fermentation and would possibly even cloud the wine irreperably. A test might be made with a wine already bottle to see what it might do. As for the grape darkening the batch too dark, I dont believe so jobe. Just my two cents podner but I would advise that you go with your "gut" on this one. Just by gawd dont be coming over to my house a whining and a moaning iffen it dont turn out like you thought it would


----------



## jobe05 (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm thinken a lot of this is going to be done by "Gut" feel as I go. 







Thanks for the link to the Banana's. For the life of be I couldn't find any Dried "Red" Bananas. Found a couple on line places, but when I called to ask for a reading of the ingredients, they contained oils (coconut). 


But if you have tried them, Thats good enough for me, so I'll get some on order.


I would be concerned that the Red Grape concentrate would turn it perhaps more purple'ish in color than what a strawberry should be. I think start with the condensed strawberry juice from the 3 pounds of berries (can get more if needed), then the red grape juice to darken the red, then white concentrate if it gets to dark. Again, play it by ear, no biggy on coloring.


I have a 3 gallon second run from the blackberry port I have going now. I'm going to split that into 1 gallon jugs. One of those jugs I will try the Malt in to see if it works as a flavoring after fermentation.


Thanks for your help so far, much appreciated.



*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## ScubaDon (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow! you guys are into it! i just want to make some strawberry wine so would I use 6 pounds of strawberries per gallon?


----------



## Stvr (Mar 20, 2007)

Anyone mind if Imeander into this string?


I'm not too sure Strawberry would make a very good Port. I don't see it as having enough body or character to pull it off IMHO. Not like a dark berry can. It also may bemore susceptible to oxidization I'm guessing. I did make a batch of Strawberry Sherry that worked well, however I did open the last bottle at year 8 last monthand it had oxidized due to cork rot. It held up due to the very high alcohol content I'm sure. If I had of changedthe cork a few years ago, itmay have lasted a little longer, but I really seriously doubt that. I think it may make a better Sherry than a Port, 
but thats just my opinion, nothing more.


I also haveone last bottle of Cherry Sherry that is 13 years old now. I'm gonna open that one on my youngest sons 13th. birthday next month. The second and third last bottles I tapped last month and they were good. Over peaked some, but still good.


I do have a 3 gallon batch of Blackberry Port that is just about done its 3 month bulk age and isready to bottle. Yummy, I can't wait ............


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 21, 2007)

If you added ascorbic acid at bottling would that help to prevent oxidation????

I had read that it would help with discoloration in fruit wines and add it on a regular basis....just a thought.


----------



## Stvr (Mar 21, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> If you added ascorbic acid at bottling would that help to prevent oxidation????
> 
> I had read that it would help with discoloration in fruit wines and add it on a regular basis....just a thought.






Yes it would. 


I use it regularly myself, these days. I checked my records (1993!)on the Strawberry wineand my notes said I added "a pinch" of ascorbic acid. I guess 14 years is asking too much from a Strawberry vino, hahahaha!


----------



## jobe05 (Mar 21, 2007)

Stvr, Thanks for your input, it's always worth hearing about personal experiences. I'm going to try a 3 gallon batch more as an experiment. I'd be mildly surprised if it turned out anything like the blackberry Port, but still worth a shot. In looking at the recipe that Waldo posted for me, and thinking that strawberry will be weak in body, I'm going to add more of the Malt and raisins, and possibly the banana.......... although I'm not convinced on those yet....... but Waldo would never steer me wrong.


The ascorbic acid is interesting, at which point would It be added? Once stabilized? Also, 12 to 13 years is a long time to keep wine around for me right now, and enjoy making it sometimes more than drinking it. I would give my strawberry 12 to 13 months to age, then 12 to 13 months to drink.


I liked my 3 gallons of blackberry port so much, I have a six gallon batch going with oak in the secondary right now. I will rack it tomorrow, stabilize,add some condenced blackberry juice (using Wades idea) for back sweetening and flavor, then add3 quarts of 199 proof moonshine. 


Can someone tell me if my ABV now is 20% on 6 gallons and I add 3 quarts of 199 proof moonshine what my finish ABV would be? Thanks


----------



## Waldo (Mar 22, 2007)

jobe, have you tried the Port I sent you? It had the dried red bananas added to it for body


----------



## jobe05 (Mar 22, 2007)

I haven't tried it yet Waldo....... But I'll tell ya, it's lkilling me! I wanted to let it age for a bit, ut I'm thinking if I open it, I'll have a 375ml bottle ready to re-cork half of it and I will let that age, along with one of Wades wines the e sent me. I'v been just trying to keep myself busy and not think about it............ thanks for the reminder


----------



## Stvr (Mar 22, 2007)

jobe05 said:


> Stvr, Thanks for your input, it's always worth hearing about personal experiences. I'm going to try a 3 gallon batch more as an experiment. I'd be mildly surprised if it turned out anything like the blackberry Port, but still worth a shot. In looking at the recipe that Waldo posted for me, and thinking that strawberry will be weak in body, I'm going to add more of the Malt and raisins, and possibly the banana.......... although I'm not convinced on those yet....... but Waldo would never steer me wrong.
> 
> 
> The ascorbic acid is interesting, at which point would It be added? Once stabilized? Also, 12 to 13 years is a long time to keep wine around for me right now, and enjoy making it sometimes more than drinking it. I would give my strawberry 12 to 13 months to age, then 12 to 13 months to drink




My only concern was that Strawberry is not a robust tasting fruit and may not be the best candidate for a high alcohol, full bodied and sweetened finished product. But I don't know what your going for here. Hey, you just never know, thats why this hobby is so much fun. I'm always tweaking every recipe and only use them as a guideline. BTW, banana is recommended for a full bodied Port unless you are using something else. 


I add the ascorbic acid anytime after active fermentation is over. Mainly at the 3 month bulk age rackpoint, especially if the wine got splashed around and certainlyby bottle time.


The 12/13 year old bottles were flukes! Just a couple of straggler bottles that got left hanging around };&gtP
Although I did leave a 5 gallon CB of Blueberry wine sit for 8/9 years before I bottled it. I'm half way through the batch now and it's awesome!


Moonshine? I'm not touching that question!


Best of luck.


----------



## Coaster (Mar 22, 2007)

I converted to liters but here is my guess:


((22.8l*.2abv)+(2.84l*.99abv)) / (22.8l + 2.84l) =


(4.56+2.80) / 25.64 =


7.37 / 25.64 = ~28.7%


----------



## jobe05 (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks coaster, that close to what I thought I would get based on what was calculated for my last 3 gallon batch, and now adding 33% more Moonshine.
stvr....... Moonshine is legal in some parts of NC, some with special permits, some without, to my understanding, permits are by the local jourisdiction, not federal. There's some very important and popular people in these local parts that have made great wealth in the moonshine business........ you'd be suprised.


----------



## Stvr (Mar 22, 2007)

jobe05 said:


> Thanks coaster, that close to what I thought I would get based on what was calculated for my last 3 gallon batch, and now adding 33% more Moonshine.
> stvr....... Moonshine is legal in some parts of NC, some with special permits, some without, to my understanding, permits are by the local jourisdiction, not federal. There's some very important and popular people in these local parts that have made great wealth in the moonshine business........ you'd be suprised.




FYI: I have no issues whatsoever regarding the use of moonshine, legal or the other! My reaction was the scope; i.e. 3 quarts of 199 proof into 6 gallons. Strawberry CoolAid or Freshie might be a whole lot less work and effort and produce similar results.


----------



## OGrav (Apr 12, 2007)

Pure alcohol moonshine? Is that possible? How many runs through a still does that take? Even everclear is 75-95%. Is this stuff from corn or grain or does it even matter at that point?


----------



## Mike777 (Apr 22, 2007)

95% is the limit without special equipment. If it shows higher than that, it may contain early boil toxics. 190 everclear is a safe bet. Should have an ear of corn on the front of the bottle. Cat Daddy may make one on the east coast. we don't get them here very often. Our state is pretty weird compared to most.


----------



## jobe05 (Apr 24, 2007)

Next time I go out there, I'll take a picture of the operation. They produce 10's of thousands of gallons of this stuff weekly. It is sold as racing fuel, and can only be shipped legally and sold when mixed (ruined) with gasoline. Tanker trucks come and haul this stuff away from huge tanks that are covered with a foam system in case of fire, explosion. It is made from the yeast used in the beer industry. Once all alcohol is extracted, the yeast is dried in a dryer (silo)that is heated with the exhauste of 4 Jet engines, then the remaines sold to dog food makers. It's a huge operation, and there are several of them legaly set up accross the country, and it's a big money business.


----------

